# the flat of his palm



## Baba May

Ce înseamnă mai precis "the flat of his palm"?

Este latul palmei sau dosul palmei?


----------



## farscape

Mai degrabă podul palmei - e singura variantă care are sens și pare acceptată de vorbitorii nativi.


----------



## Trisia

Da, e vorba de podul palmei. Dosul palmei (numit și dosul mâinii) se referă la opusul palmei, adică partea mâinii orientată în afară.


----------



## Baba May

Mulțumesc, e clar acum


----------

